# what's the ULTIMATE whitener?!?!



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

i need advice on the BEST products out there! my black and white paint seems to get absolutley dingy with her 4 tall stockings and her abundance of white splashes! I usually use blue-ing shampoos but that doesnt seem to really get her sparkling white like i'd like her! her mane is whats real bad right now due to the constant rolling like a donkey. i'm a cosmetologist so i thought maybe like powdered bleach and some 30 developer might help, but that sounds a bit dangerous! i've also heard of making a cornstarch paste but does that really work?

WHAT DO YOU USE?!


----------



## PoofyPony (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a white pony, and the best i've ever used is Quick Silver.

It comes out purple, and if its on the horse too long it will turn the horse purple too O.O

So make sure you rinse really good lol. And always wet the horse down before you use it, that will also dye your horse purple really fast haha.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We use Show Paste Shampoo. We get it from Fleet Farm. If you have a store that sells livestock/cattle supplies, they should have something in their cattle section like it. People use it to whiten cattle before a sale or auction. 

Another product you could try is Ajax with bleach dish soap.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I like Quicksilver shampoo, Cowboy Magic Green Out if needed, Healing Tree Products W.O.W. if needed and then I put the finishing touches on with Roux Fanci Full in Ultra White Minx or White Minx, whichever is in stock at the beauty supply. IT IS AWESOME for Manes and Tails and can be used all over if they are really stained. 

Oh yeah, and Mrs. Stewart's Laundry Bluing diluted in warm water is another good one. 

I usually bathe with Quicksilver, use one of the despotter if I need too, give a "hot oil" treatment with Kolestral conditioner and then finish up with Roux. I also feed Cheval International's White as Snow supplement, makes them downright irridescent!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

The barn I am at is full of grey Arabians. Ms. Jean has loads of experience in getting tails/manes snow white. She told me to wash Biscuit's tail in Palmolive really good, rinse then use Oxyclean Spray, rinse, then the purple shampoo and leave that in for 10 minutes and then rinse out. I did what she said and Biscuit's tail came out pretty darn sparkly. His tail is more flaxen than white as is his mane but it really took the dirt/yellow out!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Use any sudsing shampoo & add bluing, it's what is in all whitening shampoos.


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

I used to use a blue rinse on my ole cob's tail, after washing it of course. x


----------



## WesternRider1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cowboy magic green out or yellow out or whitener 
or mane and tail whitener works the best


ORRR do an old trick
before showing i wash my horses legs with ivory dish soap (only where its white) then when it dries i get baby powder and rub it on the white socks Works WONDERs


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I use the Mane and Tail kind. It's always worked well for me.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Ah. There are times when I just want to dump a bottle of bleach on the little mud rats.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Quick silver or anything with a blue/purple tint. It brightens like crazy. Then cowboy magic green spot remover for between baths.


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

Paint :lol:
Nah, but I know I've seen people using some kinda..powder stuff? Whitening Salts or Whitening Powder or something, I dunno never really paid any attention to it.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

cowboy magic yellow out shine in and Treseme deep cleansing shampoo.

Then I use chalk powder that I add water to and turn into a paste (you can buy it ready made from Supreme products) and sponge onto his legs. Bangage over night and brush off the next day.

Finaly for his tail supreme products magic cover up spray in white. Pretty much a horse friendly spray paint!

he goes from this 
















to this 
























overnight


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

baby shampoo work REALLY well if you rub it in well. and its a lot cheaper then the other shampoos. thats what i use for my grey and on my bay's four white socks


----------



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

faye said:


> cowboy magic yellow out shine in and Treseme deep cleansing shampoo.
> 
> Then I use chalk powder that I add water to and turn into a paste (you can buy it ready made from Supreme products) and sponge onto his legs. Bangage over night and brush off the next day.
> 
> ...



OMG! what an amazing transformation! you literally have the same problems with your paint that i have with mine! i have never heard of the spray paint but it looks amazing! thank you soo much! 

I CANT BELIEVE THOSE LEGS ARE THAT WHITE! lol


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

I used Shapley's on Spot.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Dawn with bleach alternative (or the generic brand) and no, it does not bother their skin.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

I use Goop. It is cheap and the most effective whitener I have used on my horses.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

this is the supreme spray paint stuff


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Vetrolin shampoo and conditioner alll the wayyyy I normally let it set for about 15 minutes, and use a brush to scrub the whole body. Even scrub when I am rinsing 
I own 3 greys and a palomino, and recently sold my paint. Believe me, I have been forced to enjoy baths at this point


----------

